# How to pick locks!



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't know where to really post this, but its kinda related to squatting. A relative of mine has a back porch and a boiler room in the back, it never use to be locked until some drunk native people started sleeping there and leaving their shit there, and then the landlord found it and locked the door to the back room. Now there is a lock on the door, use to sleep there when I couldn't find a warm place to find in the fall and middle of November. I'm wondering how to pick the lock, never learnt the skill. If anybody has any advice to this or a website to suggestion, would greatly appreciate it, cant stand sleeping at the shelter house.




t<<<<<the locks looks like this


----------



## Tude (Dec 8, 2014)

Haven't looked at it - but this was posted not long ago. There may also be more info out there - I just did one search and got this.

https://squattheplanet.com/squatting/threads/mit-guide-to-picking-locks.19708/#post-146661


----------



## kidbob (Dec 8, 2014)

Childgoddess said:


> I don't know where to really post this, but its kinda related to squatting. A relative of mine has a back porch and a boiler room in the back, it never use to be locked until some drunk native people started sleeping there and leaving their shit there, and then the landlord found it and locked the door to the back room. Now there is a lock on the door, use to sleep there when I couldn't find a warm place to find in the fall and middle of November. I'm wondering how to pick the lock, never learnt the skill. If anybody has any advice to this or a website to suggestion, would greatly appreciate it, cant stand sleeping at the shelter house.
> 
> 
> 
> t<<<<<the locks looks like this



I watched a youtube video on poppin masterlock(style) locks once....dude takes a soda can and cuts it open and cuts a square out about 2 inches x 2 inches and then he has a template(which i highly recomend using exactly) shaped like a T ..and traces this onto his can cuttout... He uses an razor and cuts this T out making sure to not have any rolled edges or loose particles that the roller ball(what actually holds the lock in place) can get hung up on could hang by. He then folds the T around the Ubar of the lock untill it slides down the lock shaft and inbetween the rollerball and the hook of the ubar.wallah presto manifesto a sharp tug and the lock comes undone.
Ive had to use this befor atleast 6 times and AT FIRST it was extreamly difficult to master let alone unlock a damn pestering dumpster..and newer locks are a hellofa lot easier to do then weathered ones.
But after several fails(all do to being in a hurry) i figured out the technique used..and i highly recomend this bit of info.
U can do a youtube search for "how to pick a masterlock with a soda can" and probably come up with the video.

Hope this helps!
i know its helped me


----------

